# A quick apology and thank you!



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy folks!

Sorry for not being around much lately as real life has wormed its way into my free time so I haven't been able to do much in the way of writing or coming up with new and inventive posts to make you all groan heh heh heh. Wow...long sentence there. I'd hoped to have a bit more done as I'm working on my trial mod apprenticeship (or whatever it's considered LOL) and keep helping in any way I can.

With that out of the way, I'd like to say thanks to everyone who's been posting here. The story forum isn't quite the hot-bed of action many of the others are but I must say that the quality of stories and the amount of new stories being posted is great. You've all done an awesome job. It's always good to see fan-fic, especially the quality of those posted here. Keep up the great work guys!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry Nate, you're excuses are bogus, I demand that you post more stories here at once! Look what's happened since you've been away...well, not much, but I need you to contribute to 'The End' story as soon as is humanly possible, otherwise I will let the Child Emperor unite the Chaos Primarchs, take over the galaxy and kill off all your Fluff Marines.

What about Lion El'jonson, Jaghatai Khan, Leman Russ, Robute Guilliman, Vulkan, Corax and one of the Twins? Are they going to come back and support the Coalition or the Emperor-Incarnate? I gots to know!

'For the Tempura!' (Geddit? your Void Stalkers are Japanese. Geddit?)


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

LOL!

I tell you what! Unless I can get around to it before this weekend, you're on. I'll see about getting something up. The writing bug is still in me but after 10 hours on my feet working, I'm well and thoroughly knackered heh heh heh. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't know if this is acceptable Nate....

*tsk*

:biggrin:


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Now I'm officially back you shiftless reprobates. There'll be no more lolly-gaggin!

Seriously though thanks folks. I know it's a few weeks late but it's been a very rough few weeks. My recent 'hiatus' as it were, was due to my oldest friend becoming very ill and nearly dying. Something to do with his gallbladder compounded by his severe diabetis. And, while I do enjoy the fine folks here, he took precedence (as I'm sure you'll all understand..and if you don't...:ireful2:..heh heh heh). However, he is home now and while he is still in bad shape I'm not quite so worried he'll kick the bucket soon. Therefor, I can finally get back and get started once again with my writing and riposte with Unknown :laugh:.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate-who's glad to be back!


----------



## Unknown Soldier (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your recent woes and I'm very pleased your friend is on the mend. Obviously, real life stuff must take precendence over our silly games on here, so no need to apologise.

Just glad everything has sorted itself out and that you are back.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmmm... I HAD noticed a marked improvement of the air quality on Heresy Online, and then it suddenly took a nosedive on the 27th... I wonder what happened... :wink:

And why didn't you win the Inquisition Essay contest, Arch-git? :wink:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, welcome back mate, Nate, mate, great to see ya.

Glad your (I can't say 'mate' again can I? Oh, all right then) mate is on the mend, hope it continues; and as Unknown Soldier says, of course real life comes first. No questions asked. 

We know we're just eye-candy to you and you don't care at all sob sob. 

:welcoming the return of his orky buddy cyclops:


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

what a coincidence! i was gone from the forum for a while too.... except as my signature says, no one noticed. Nobody I knew was in the hospital, but i was browsing ther forums:search: and came to the conclusion that none were as cool as this one!!!:drinks:
-Talonmaster


----------



## Rafen (Oct 21, 2008)

cant wait for stories
(^_^);


----------

